# Kindles at Target



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

My husband is buying me a Kindle for my birthday. He says they're on sale at Target. Is there any difference between the versions on sale there and the ones they sell at Amazon.com? Any reason to buy it from Amazon?

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No difference.  I'm not sure about the 30 day return policy of Target though.  
deb


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Eileen Muller said:


> My husband is buying me a Kindle for my birthday. He says they're on sale at Target. Is there any difference between the versions on sale there and the ones they sell at Amazon.com? Any reason to buy it from Amazon?
> 
> Thanks
> Eileen


The Kindles are being sold at my nearby Target but they are K2's not K3's. My Target says it will be 2-3 more weeks before they have K3's for sale, even tho' they have a demo K3 out but not a K2 demo. Right now if someone at my Target buys a Kindle they will get the K2, even tho' they were looking at the K3.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> No difference. I'm not sure about the 30 day return policy of Target though.
> deb


Target's return policy is actually 90 days.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> The Kindles are being sold at my nearby Target but they are K2's not K3's. My Target says it will be 2-3 more weeks before they have K3's for sale, even tho' they have a demo K3 out but not a K2 demo. Right now if someone at my Target buys a Kindle they will get the K2, even tho' they were looking at the K3.


This is not true for all Targets. It has already been reported that some Targets have already started selling K3s.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

jd78 said:


> This is not true for all Targets. It has already been reported that some Targets have already started selling K3s.


I realize that it's not true of all Targets but it would be in the best interest of the purchasers to be aware that not all stores have the K3 available for sale yet. People just need to check carefully what they are buying, especially first time buyers who might not be aware of all the differences in the models.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. I was afraid there might be an issue. I'm not sure if he's bought one yet, but if he did and it's a K-2 I'll take it back.

Eileen


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

From what I have seen, it looks like the wifi-only version of the K3 has been showing up at stores. I haven't seen/heard any of them getting the 3G version yet. That might be the only difference. It would be work looking at to see if it is the $139 model, or if they also have the $189 model.

If you are only going to connect to wifi hotspots, then that should be a nice way to go (and quick, too). If you want one with 3G service, it should only take a few days to arrive from Amazon.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw the wifi only k3 at the target I was at yesterday. They were in stock.  There were not any 3G kindles that I saw.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw the K3 display at my local Target the other day. I noticed they had both the WiFi only and the 3G/WiFi option listed, but I didn't have time to talk to an associate to see if the store was carrying both models. I called tonight to check and was told they only have the WiFi model.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's been a couple days since I've been to my local Target. However, the last I saw they had a graphite K3 (did not notice if 3G or not) and the glass door where the K2s used to be kept now has a price sticker for all 3 (Wifi, and both color 3Gs), but there were no boxes then.


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

I was able to pick up the 3G graphite Kindle at my local target last weekend.  I live in a small, cow-town in California.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

My Target only has the 3G.

I saw an older woman checking it out and jabbing at the screen, thinking it was a touch screen. Her husband figured it out though.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I buy from amazon because they don't charge tax.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I hinted to my husband about making sure he got the latest version of Kindle so he didn't go to Target he went to Best Buy. Today is my birthday and he gave me a box that says Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G+Wi-Fi 6" display, Graphite-Latest Generation.  Is the is this the latest one? Somebody please tell me because I'm dying to open it and start buying books. (and loading my own)

Eileen


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Eileen Muller said:


> Well, I hinted to my husband about making sure he got the latest version of Kindle so he didn't go to Target he went to Best Buy. Today is my birthday and he gave me a box that says Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G+Wi-Fi 6" display, Graphite-Latest Generation. Is the is this the latest one? Somebody please tell me because I'm dying to open it and start buying books. (and loading my own)
> 
> Eileen


That's it, Eileen. The 2nd and 1st gen did not have wifi.

Enjoy! (and happy birthday; mine's tomorrow)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The Target by my house, in Oklahoma, only has the k3 3G+wifi.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I went to Target yesterday and they did indeed have the K3 model up and demo-ing. I wish the demo was a little better though. I really didn't feel like it gave a great presentation to the K3.


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought my Graphite 3G at Target. I called my local store first to see if they had it, but they had sold out of the graphite 3G, so I asked them to check who else had the version I wanted. I had to drive to a town 15 minutes away, but was able to get the graphite 3G I wanted. 

If you buy from Target, you can get 20% off, if you sign up for their credit card. Also the return policy is 90 days instead of 30. They also tried to sell a two year warranty plan for something like $17.- but I've read too many horror stories about department stores and their warranty plans so I passed on that.


----------



## JoeL (Sep 17, 2010)

My Target has has all three models. WiFi and 3G along with the Amazon cases with and without light in black.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

My Target had only the 3G ($189) version, one of each color. The salesman "explained" that the $139 model was a previous version that was being closed out and that's why it was cheaper.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't been to my local Target lately, but I was in Best buy yesterday and they had the new Kindle on a stand-alone display and it was the first thing you saw when you walked into the store.  The only problem is that while they had a Graphite demo model the rest of the display was completely empty!  They had tags and hang racks for Amazon covers and lighted covers and shelf space for both Wi-Fi and 3G models, with three spaces for 3G and one space for Wi-Fi.  I asked if they were sold out or just hadn't received their stock yet and it was the latter.

On the other side of the rack was a very attractive Sony display, complete with all three current models and a video display that explained all the features, as well as covers and various accessories.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

My local Target had the K3 3G model on display.  What really surprised me was that you could really demo it.  I did a search on the Amazon Kindle website.  I was expecting it to have the canned demo loop that the old K2 demo model had running continuously and also was running on a K3 at BestBuy I was at recently.  I didn't see any for sale, but they may have been locked up somewhere. It was neat to try it out in person working the way you would read it yourself.  I tried out the samples in the home directory and changed font size.  The page turns are way faster than on my K1. Nice. I found the whiteness of the display similar to my K1 however, though the black print was darker.  That disappointed me.


----------



## zztinker (Mar 6, 2010)

I just bought a 3G at Target.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> My Target had only the 3G ($189) version, one of each color. The salesman "explained" that the $139 model was a previous version that was being closed out and that's why it was cheaper.


Please tell me that you corrected him.


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jan Strnad said:


> My Target had only the 3G ($189) version, one of each color. The salesman "explained" that the $139 model was a previous version that was being closed out and that's why it was cheaper.


LOL! With salespeople like that, who needs a recession? The sad thing is, the general customer will believe the bilge that the 'sales associates' feed them at the big box retailers. I actually heard one such flake 'explain' to a customer at Best Buy that a Samsung netbook computer he was interested in was not available because "they had all been recalled to Japan because of software problems... you know, like those Toyotas." Apparently, they'll make up any story to explain away a lack of stock.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just read that Target will be carrying iPads now, too.  I think just the least expensive model, but the 20% off deal might be nice.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I bought mine at a local Target last weekend, and they had all three in stock (no display, though).  Even the employee who helped me was surprised that they had them in already.  I originally asked for a Kindle for Christmas, expecting it to be ordered on Amazon, and stopped into Target to play with one and see how I liked it, and they were all just sitting there, tempting me.  If I had any sort of ability to resist the instant gratification, I'd have ordered from Amazon so I could avoid the tax, but once I saw them in stock, I had to have it NOW.  

My Target had quite a few in stock, so it's worth checking if you don't want to wait for Amazon to have them available, but it will end up more expensive, in most states.  I paid a little over $200 for the 3G+wi-fi in Chicago, but I'm telling myself it's worth it because I would have bought a bunch of books with that money instead, and now I can get books for free, or at least for a lot less.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I just read that Target will be carrying iPads now, too. I think just the least expensive model, but the 20% off deal might be nice.


Target will be selling all models of iPad.
Target, the nations second largest retailer, has confirmed to the press that it will start selling the Apple iPad in its US based stores. According to a report by the Associated Press, Target will begin selling all six iPad models (WiFi and WiFi +3G) in its 1,743 stores starting this October 3


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I tried another Target store and found a very empty-looking display with one Kindle 3 on display, priced at $189. Below the unit was bare space. I asked a sales clerk if they had any in stock and he replied that he thought they only had the $189 model, but he would check. He went around the corner from the display and found about six of the WiFi-only models. 

He asked if I wanted one and I said, "Yes." So...I bought one.

My wife will be giving it to me for my birthday.


----------

